# Does the Oyster card work for Leatherhead rail station?



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

This site seems to suggest so, but I thought I'd just check.
Anyone know for sure?
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/gettingaround/maps/buses/tfl-bus-map/text/stopinfo.aspx?s=BP3554&r=465


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2013)

editor said:


> This site seems to suggest so, but I thought I'd just check.
> Anyone know for sure?
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/gettingaround/maps/buses/tfl-bus-map/text/stopinfo.aspx?s=BP3554&r=465


 
It depends.

By train, no.  It's outside Greater London, and no extensions to Oyster have been agreed on SW Trains services.

The Oyster Rail Map (opens as PDF) shows the limit of Oyster, and it's at Ewell East or West.

However, Oyster IS valid to Leatherhead on TFL bus routes beyond the GLA boundary (same flat fare) so that would include bus 465 as far as Dorking, but not other local (i.e. not TfL) routes out that far.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, that's all a bit fiddly. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Well, that's all a bit fiddly. Thanks for the info.


 
you don't expect these things to be simple and / or make sense, do you?  

Cheapest and easiest would be SW Trains to Chessington South (which is inside zone 6 and therefore Oyster-able) and change to the 465 there.

The railway line from Chessington South to Leatherhead was started but nothing like completed in 1939, and the post-war 'green belt' legislation meant it wasn't worth completing.  Some remains can be seen.  More here.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah fuck it. I'll just buy a return ticket at Vauxhall and grumble because I can't be arsed with buses'n'shizzle.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a funny little station too! I liked travelling from it, it had the feel of a real station.


eta I just had a google for pics of the station, two of the first four are from "urban75.org"!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 17, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you don't expect these things to be simple and / or make sense, do you?
> 
> Cheapest and easiest would be SW Trains to Chessington South (which is inside zone 6 and therefore Oyster-able) and change to the 465 there.
> 
> The railway line from Chessington South to Leatherhead was started but nothing like completed in 1939, and the post-war 'green belt' legislation meant it wasn't worth completing. Some remains can be seen. More here.


It does make sense. Oyster is a TfL/London product. Leatherhead isn't in London and has no TfL services. The only reason you can use the bus is because a) they are TfL services, and b) the Zones don't apply to buses.


editor said:


> Ah fuck it. I'll just buy a return ticket at Vauxhall and grumble because I can't be arsed with buses'n'shizzle.


You can get an extension ticket. Ideally you'd ask the ticket office for a Boundary Zone of whatever the outermost Zone covered by your pass is to Leatherhead ticket, but don't ask me how it works with Oyster.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 17, 2013)

If you've time stay on to box hill and Westhumble and have a nice walk up box Hill.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 18, 2013)

Just bunk it, there's never anyone at Letherhead station anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just bunk it, there's never anyone at Letherhead station anyway.


^^^ this ftw


----------

